# Noobs



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Did someone go out advertising recently or something?
It seems I noticed about 5 new names in here all in one day....

What ever happened to proper introduction?
You know; who you are, where you come from, your interests in the site and how you heard of it?

We were all noobs once, but I'd like to think most of us didn't just waltz in and own the place without earning some respect around here first.

It's a pity that most people on average are just average  
But it'd be nice if people tried to add something to the conversation while they are still trying to introduce who they are.

I guess what I am getting at is there have been a lot of new guys in the recent months, and though I don't recognize their names their posts are very recognizable due to the same thing said has been said at least three times already in the same thread.
In all rather than having a goal of increasing post count, just reply when there is something to add??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Don't sell yourself short Joe. You're still a noob too.:thumbsup: :w00t:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

You know the old saying "The squeaky wheel gets the grease"? 
Well there are some REAL squeaky wheels here.

Quote:
"The squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Originally, we used it to mean 'speak up if there's
something wrong'. Over time, society has spun it into a
more general meaning- 'speak up or get nothing'. It no longer
applies merely to fixing or needing something.

More recently this old adage has taken a very nasty turn,
having been reduced to a cynical level- 'be annoying to
get attention'."
End Quote

Required reading:http://www.pegwood.com/cbwbsite/squeaky.html


----------



## jbwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Joe,
My name is Jeff. I am really sorry if you took anything I posted to be misconstrued as "waltzing" or "owning"

Really I just thought I was posting to a web forum that is open to any user who is following the rules for the site.

I certainly did not mean to offend you in any way. I am sure that the other new users did not either.

For the near twenty years that I have been on line, the general etiquette for chat rooms, news servers and forums has been to jump in and start talking unless the rules for the site were set up differently. I saw no such rules posted for his site. Maybe I just missed it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jbwhite said:


> Hi Joe,
> My name is Jeff. I am really sorry if you took anything I posted to be misconstrued as "waltzing" or "owning".


Naw, Jeff. Joe just likes to know people on a more personal level. He's "touchy-feely" like that. :jester: 

We're very glad to have you participating. arty:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

To the gallows with you Jeff....you've offended the king...:whistling


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Saying hello*

I don't think I ever did an intro either. I will if you think it helps.:thumbup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Red eye*

Sparky- what are you doing up at 2:30 in the morning?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> I don't think I ever did an intro either. I will if you think it helps.:thumbup:


nah...your execution is already scheduled...can't change the schedule, so don't worry about it now:whistling


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Jeff, don't worry. The time out corner is pretty nice. 
DVD player, 32" flat panel and an X-Box for the game console types. 
You'll like it there. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

tcleve4911 said:


> Sparky- what are you doing up at 2:30 in the morning?


He loves the night life. He loves to boogie. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> He loves the night life. He loves to boogie. :thumbsup:


Oh, thanks. Now I have that old "Disco 'Round" song running through my head. :jester: 

_Oh, I love the night life,
I got to boogie on the disco 'round, oh yea.
_


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I missed the intro part and just started typing one day and never shut up. . I've been meaning to get around to introducing myself.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> I guess what I am getting at is there have been a lot of new guys in the recent months, and though I don't recognize their names their posts are very recognizable due to the same thing said has been said at least three times already in the same thread.
> In all rather than having a goal of increasing post count, just reply when there is something to add??? :thumbsup:


Well, since I am 55, I don't think there are many people out there who have anything to say that I haven't heard or thought of before, so why don't we just shut down the forum idea all together? 
...or maybe you kids all just wanna shut up and mind your manners, since nobody really cares what you think or want anyway ....

hee ..hee...


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Sparky, do me a favor.. as I couldn't find YOUR introduction, perhaps you can link me to it so I can formaly introduce myself to you.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

RobertWilber said:


> ...or maybe you kids all just wanna shut up and mind your manners, since nobody really cares what you think or want anyway ....
> 
> hee ..hee...


:notworthy 

Oh, my. My ribs are hurting, I laughed so hard. Robert... you've got to be the funniest passive-aggressive electrician I've ever known of. :w00t:


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

PressurePros said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Sparky, do me a favor.. as I couldn't find YOUR introduction, perhaps you can link me to it so I can formaly introduce myself to you.


Pardon me ...
.... I am a man who needs no introduction .....
being a humble creature of no consequence and modest means ..


----------



## DAVIS081404 (Oct 20, 2006)

Joe get over yourself. Everyone here is just trying to learn/communicate/share. In the real world senority alone doesnt buy respect.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

DAVIS081404 said:


> Joe get over yourself. Everyone here is just trying to learn/communicate/share. In the real world senority alone doesnt buy respect.


Yeah, but he's mean too. And grouchy. and old. That's a potent combination! :jester: 

(he was just teasing anyhow! )


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Joe. You have to admit. This is a bus you walked right in front of. :jester:


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, but he's mean too. And grouchy. and old. That's a potent combination! :jester:
> 
> (he was just teasing anyhow! )


no he wasn't...


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I never made a proper intro either, I am Brian a transplant here in so cal from Detroit. I used to think I knew what I was talking about until I found this sight now I like to shut up and listen, which I wish 90% of the people I know would do!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't think the thread starter realizes that he is a noob until he hits 750 posts. :laughing:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bkessler said:


> I never made a proper intro either, I am Brian a transplant here in so cal from Detroit. I used to think I knew what I was talking about until I found this sight now I like to shut up and listen, which I wish 90% of the people I know would do!


Maybe Brian and Joe could get a list together. I do however enjoy posts from both of these gentleman.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

CE1 said:


> Required reading:http://www.pegwood.com/cbwbsite/squeaky.html


Good Reading :thumbup:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> Good Reading :thumbup:


Really?
What you lack in experience you make up for in enthusiasm.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Hey Joe. You have to admit. This is a bus you walked right in front of. :jester:


Perhaps I should avoid this place when I'm up drinkin at 1am........

nah:no:


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> Good Reading :thumbup:


 
Is this where you do your reading ? Because I think a lot of people think this is where this thread belongs:laughing:


----------



## MO-AMPS (Jan 16, 2007)

*introduction*

i thought being electrician in this "we get a handyman to do it" era was introduction enough sorry 4 thinking


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

acrwc10 said:


> Is this where you do your reading ? Because I think a lot of people think this is where this thread belongs:laughing:



Hey, At least I got everyone to be themselves so now I can see who they are


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

NOOB- i had to look this one up, fyi
1.noob*4159* up, *920* downShortened form of "newbie," the most hilarious insult ever invented, in which a person who uses a computer game too much is ridiculing one who does not, for being "new" at the game, which of course they once were. Generally speaking, the speaker of this "insult" is one who should be on the receiving end of most insults. Commonly found in allegiance with "1337$1'331<," or "leetspeak," the accepted language of computer gaming geeks which takes a ludicrous amount of time to type.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought everyone knew the definition of the term 'noob', especially anyone that uses forums on the internet. It is a fun way to say newbie, just because the sound of it is not a "happy/smiley" word. 

Oh and what was that link all about? Trying to be funny?


----------

